# Accessing Advanced Artist and Open Tshirt websites



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone else having problems accessing these sites? I keep getting a prompt to download a file???!!!??? maybe it's my computer? Hope I didn't catch something!

Larry 

www.advancedtshirts.com www.opentshirts.com


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

lmcawards said:


> Anyone else having problems accessing these sites? I keep getting a prompt to download a file???!!!??? maybe it's my computer? Hope I didn't catch something!
> 
> Larry
> 
> www.advancedtshirts.com www.opentshirts.com


Serious server hardware issue crushed everything this morning around 6AM have back ups but the sites are huge 100s of gigs because of the all video, should be back online in a few hours. Basically it looks like a RAM issue corrupted allot of the configuration and files.

What fun! Where is that bottle of JD anyway


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

advancedtshirts.com - advancedtshirts.com is back up.. OpenTshirts got the brunt of the problems because I was working on it when this happened.. that one might be a few days I might have to rebuild it. AA should be back online in the next hour.

Still looking for that bottle of JD but wife always hides that stuff when I am having a bad day.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

AdvancedArtist said:


> advancedtshirts.com - advancedtshirts.com is back up.. OpenTshirts got the brunt of the problems because I was working on it when this happened.. that one might be a few days I might have to rebuild it. AA should be back online in the next hour.
> 
> Still looking for that bottle of JD but wife always hides that stuff when I am having a bad day.


She's a smart lady! Thanks for the update, I called earlier to talk about your openshirts hosting but will wait until tomorrow afternoon to give a call back. Best of luck finding that bottle )

Larry


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

lmcawards said:


> She's a smart lady! Thanks for the update, I called earlier to talk about your openshirts hosting but will wait until tomorrow afternoon to give a call back. Best of luck finding that bottle )
> 
> Larry


The OTH hosting site is another gig it cant go down but it cost ten times than the server I keep the other sites on. But that's another story.

Got allot emails about the sale and the site being down today I will hold the sale over until all this is resolved.


----------

